# Getting Involved



## predator887 (Apr 17, 2014)

I will be working in Abu Dhabi for 6 months approximately. I want to get involved, meet people and make the most of my time, how can I go about this?

I think joining some clubs would be a good start. Is there any that are recommended? I saw the private members club "the-club.com‎" that could be perfect for me but its probably expensive and I would need a permanent address (I am staying in a hotel paid for by the employer)

I would like to do scuba diving lessons.

any recommendations would be welcome.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

meetup.com
internations
Duplays if you play something


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Come out to the desert with a fellow Scot - when are you arriving?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Social Circles is worth looking into,


----------

